
Have Your Postgres Cake with Amazon Redshift and Eat It, Too - intermix
https://www.intermix.io/blog/using-amazon-redshift-with-amazon-rds/
======
scapecast
The post describes how you're using an OLAP database like Amazon Redshift in
an OLTP use case. The magic is done via using dblink and Amazon RDS. Why would
you do that? You can build an analytics app and productize it.

